# York Gum Burl & Ivory



## Yotehntr

Well since I posted my last call up in the wrong section I thought I'd show I'm not quite as dumb as a rock! LOL It's been 98 down here in TN so I've been out in my air conditioned shop (garage with a window unit) lol spinning some calls to catch up on orders. I thought I'd show a little less expensive call here... This call has a York Gum burl barrel (looks like carmel to me) and has a Hippo Ivory bead. The o-ring fitted toneboard is also Hippo Ivory. Both pieces carry my CA finish inside and out buffed and polished to a very high gloss. I've signed it (Yotehntr) and dated it under the finish. 
The hippo tooth for the bead, I've cut it to length and cut it round on the bandsaw... I'm to lazy to take a beating on the lathe, this stuff is hard! :








Turned down and drilled... I won't get to use this whole piece as about 1/2 of it is to thin... this is the bad side:


----------



## youngdon

I doubt anyone here was thinking about what forum it was in Brad. When something is that pretty it don't matter where you put it cause were all gonna look and drool on our keyboards.

I'd be interested to see how you chuck those little pieces up in a lathe.


----------



## On a call

Me too !

Actually I am interested in a video.


----------



## Yotehntr

LOL if I quit laughing at myself ya'll will be awlful lonely Don!








I was fussing at my wife for stealing my reading glasses tonight and I had 'em on my head... she thinks she's sooo funny! I don't have a video camera but I'll take a few pics... Not sure exactly what you're wanting to see Don but I'll take a stab at it... I just started a Buckeye burl and antler bead call... 
Here I cut the square to round on the bandsaw:








Then I just stick it in a 3 jaw chuck! 








As all the wood workers out there know, a "butt joint" is junk... I cut a step into the blank the size of the inside diameter of my cylinder... this order is for an antler bead:








Then I glue the antler on:


----------



## youngdon

I've done a lot of woodwork but never had a lathe. And then how do you turn the call from under the jaws.


----------



## Mattuk

Once again Yotehntr very beautiful looking call, what does this one cost?

I have a lathe I could use but not sure how I'd go about making one.


----------



## bones44

Beautiful work !!


----------



## Yotehntr

youngdon said:


> I've done a lot of woodwork but never had a lathe. And then how do you turn the call from under the jaws.


I do some of the turning while it's in the jaws there.... I also drill it and then I use what is called a "pin mandrel" it's a piece of drill rod with a flat cut in the end that's the depth of a piece of coat hanger... the piece of coat hanger sits in it and slide the call on and give it a twist. the coat hanger tries to roll off and tightens against the inside bore of the call. Why coat hanger?... some folks would loose something that wasn't readily available! LOL Here's a different Hippo Ivory call that I made a while back on the pin mandrel... you can see the flat and the pin in this pic. Hippo Ivory is almost always cracked... the call I posted the other day was the only piece I've ever seen that wasn't. 








Ivory is quite expensive, the burl barrel with the Ivory bead and tone board I sell for $150. I do the same style call with Elk antler bead and antler toneboard or buffalo horn and buffalo toneboard for $75.

Spalted Hackberry with buffalo horn bead and toneboard:








Red Mallee burl with Elk antler bead and antler toneboard:


----------



## youngdon

Thanks for sharing your expertise Brad. I assumed that it must be turned from outside the jaws but other than a wedge of some sort my brain was frozen.


----------



## Mattuk

Brad how do you shape the tone board and how do you change the pitch to a high sound? Coyote calls are so harsh and frighten the crap out of our foxes. PM me if you don't want to say on here.

Once again lovely looking calls.


----------



## Yotehntr

I cut the ramp with a scroll saw, it's held in a jig of my own design. The ramp has to be a very smooth continually falling slope to keep from having dead spots (some call skips) Some open reed calls tickle your lip when they are used, these do not. Lip pressure holds the reed against the toneboard and as you slide toward the tip the pitch goes higher. I can also design the air channel and reed to be higher pitched. My calls don't take much effort to be very loud.


----------



## Mattuk

Yotehntr you've started the brain turning about trying to make one, I have loads of antler and cow horn as I make the odd walking stick. If it all goes wrong I'll have to think about ordering one from you. Thank you for the information.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

yotehntr show them some of your other work like the carvings!!!!! Those will get their attention. I am still drooling and willing to let you make me one just because you love doing it!!!!! LOL Great Work on all your calls. Wish I had the funds I would be on your waiting list. Top Notch Sir


----------



## Yotehntr

Mattuk said:


> Yotehntr you've started the brain turning about trying to make one, I have loads of antler and cow horn as I make the odd walking stick. If it all goes wrong I'll have to think about ordering one from you. Thank you for the information.


Don't hesitate to e-mail me, I'd be happy to try and lend a hand if I can.









LOL I'll have to start another thread with one of my caved calls... Thank you!


----------



## Mattuk

Thanks Brad I might well do that.


----------



## Mattuk

Ok Brad here's my first go at it,

































































I'm now about to make the tone board and may need some help after that! PLEASE!


----------



## youngdon

Nice !! Matt, you are a man of many talents for sure.


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Don but I'm not sure about that! It could all go breasts up from now on!

Thats a piece of cow horn left over from your stick head!


----------



## Mattuk

Ok this is the tone board made from buffalo horn.









































Right Brad what do I make the reed out of and how do I put it on!?

I know its rough looking but its my first one!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I must me misunderstanding you Matt you saying Don has a stick head? LOL Looking good nothing like jumping in with both feet !!! My hats off to ya looks like you got a great start. Not sure I would want to put something in my mouth from Dons head though ! LOL


----------



## Mattuk

Rodney you are a top man and make me die with laughter! Thank you I'll get better as I go!

I made Don a walking stick head and sent it over.


----------



## youngdon

In the interest of a G rating I shall remain silent.


----------



## Mattuk

Rodney started it!

Anyway what do you think for a first try!? I know it looks rough but I'll get better!


----------



## hassell

I know it looks rough but it depends on whose using it!!HA!! ( the walking stick )


----------



## Yotehntr

Looking good there Mattuk! You did a fine job on the barrel.... I use Mylar for the reeds... buy it from call supply places... I think it's sold at fabric stores too. I've even heard of folks using the plastic from milk jugs. What you are after on the toneboard is an ever increasing fall.... see if I can draw something for you.. ok here it is... the dotted line is the air channel through the toneboard... I left the entire circle so you could see where the arc comes from... you want the highest point at the entrance of the barrel... hope this helps!


----------



## youngdon

I think the call is looking good Matt.... I know the stick head looks great. Well my second piece of wood split too.


----------



## Mattuk

Rick very funny!









Brad thank you I'll see what I can find and thanks for the info.

Don thank you, maybe you'll have to wait until winter to cut another few sticks when the sap is down.


----------



## youngdon

I'll keep looking, though you may be right.


----------



## Mattuk

I cut all my sticks when the sap has dropped to the roots.


----------



## Mattuk

I told you it would go breasts up!! Got it all wrong will have to start again from scratch! Bugger it!


----------



## youngdon

What's wrong Matt ?


----------



## Mattuk

The tone board is not right and I think the barrel is to small to adjust it to fit a new tone board.


----------



## joseph

HI,

just had to throw my 2 cents in.
it never ceases to amaze me how some folks can be so talented..
nice work..

Joseph


----------



## Mattuk

Welcome to PT Joseph. Yes Brad is a skilled call maker!


----------



## youngdon

Say what you want Matt but you have to put yourself in that catagory also. You churned out that call pretty quick and it looks great and I have the stick head here on my desk to look at everyday(hopefully this next piece will dry out without splitting).


----------



## Mattuk

Well thank you Don but I'm not in the same league as Brad.


----------



## youngdon

It was your first call right Matt? It looked pretty good to me. Did you ever get the tone board figured out ?


----------



## Mattuk

I've started to make a new tone board but haven't been in the mood the last couple of days. I'll get back on it soon.


----------



## Yotehntr

Thanks Joseph! for a 1st you really did well Mattuk.. Don't get discouraged... it takes some playing with, I still have 'em hit the trash can.


----------



## Mattuk

Thanks Brad, don't worry I wont quit on you lot!


----------



## Mattuk

Ok here it is....

































But I can't get a sound out of the bloody thing! Bugger it I'll stay with making walking sticks!!


----------



## youngdon

What size hole did you bore for the toneboard to fit in Matt ?


----------



## Mattuk

6mm or so, as in the channel the air goes through?


----------



## youngdon

No I meant the base of it where the O-rings are. But the air channel is probably to large and the curvature of the tone board doesn't look right, it looks from the pics to be flat.


----------



## Yotehntr

youngdon said:


> No I meant the base of it where the O-rings are. But the air channel is probably to large and the curvature of the tone board doesn't look right, it looks from the pics to be flat.


 I agree with yougdon... looks like just an angled straight cut... it needs to be an arc... the top portion of a circle, so to speak. That and the air channel appears to go out the end.... the reed has to rest on aprox 1/32" of solid material..


----------



## Mattuk

Oh crap! Brad I'm leaving it upto you your the pro here and should be paid good money for what you do.


----------

